# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Fear Poll

## Pete Hanlin

Since the press is so fond of saying that we are "living in fear," I figured we might as well research what we actually fear most!

----------


## chip anderson

God 


Chip

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Are you equating the two words in your post, Chip? ;)   Or, are you showing your religious humility by using a larger font for the Supreme Being than for your own name?  Or, are you saying you fear God the most?  

If the latter, please note I said _"Of the following..."_  Naturally, I assume there are many here who would agree with the conclusions of Solomon in Ecclesiastes...




> Now all has been heard; here is the conclusion of the matter:  Fear God and keep his commandments, for this is the whole duty of man.


However, there are no doubt also those of us who don't proscribe to the "fear God" option... so, I deliberately left it out of the equation.

That said, you have to admit that a world without Peanut Butter Cap'n Crunch is a world where the living would envy the dead!

Pete

----------


## Night Train

You left out one Pete. Isnt it a pretty common fear that one might accidentally leave home in their underwear and not realize it until it was too late?

----------


## chip anderson

Pete:

The fear of God is the only one I admit to.   (Others have doubted this when they see me step on  a cottonmouth while fishing) but that aside I think that if you fear God, you need fear nothing else.
Only God can condem you to Hell (and I am conviced this will be my fate).   Others can only cause you temporary pain or death.

Chip (I don't know if there's a heaven, but I pray there ain't no hell) Anderson

----------


## Rich R

Even though I tell myself and every one that I'm not going to change my life because of terrorists, I subconsciencely know there is a fear within me with whatever I do now, much more awareness, always check out people with backpacks and wires hanging out of them, probably just portable cd player or headset for cell phone.
But a little scary just the same.
Rich R.

----------


## Joann Raytar

*A terrorist attack that directly affects your person* Naw.  I used to live in a part of a city that was anything but civil.  A neighbor once shot a bullet through our dining room window aiming at her ex-husband, someone shot my parents car a couple of times, I was mugged once.  Coming home from work at 11:00 at night was scarry; I am not afraid of the very slim odds of a terrorist directly affecting my person.

*A meteorite strike that ends life on this planet* I don't believe one is due to hit the earth any time in my lifetime.

*A nuclear holocaust* Hmm.  The Russians can't afford to bomb anyone.  This would rely on India or Pakistan, etc. actually being able to successfiully launch a bomb without accidentally taking themselves out with it.  Most of the nuclear power plants in my area are currently not active.

*Contracting a life-changing/ending disease* Nope.  For one thing, there are too many of them out there to be worrying about them all of the time.

*A worldwide shortage of petroleum products/energy* It would be weird at first but we would adapt.  It isn't like we haven't been there before.

*A worldwide shortage of Peanut Butter Cap'n Crunch* Actually, my favorite would be regular Cap'n Crunch.  Even worse would be a shortage of caffeinated products.  If you take my coffee away from me, we won't have to worry about "Binny."  Just drop me from an airplane over Afganistan and I will hunt him down and beat him to death with my empty coffee mug.

----------


## Maria

You forgot being fat. Or does that come under life-changing illness? :)

----------


## hcjilson

Pete, If you had said CRUNCHBERRIES I would have had to vote differently!I voted because I wanted to sample the respondants to see if I was in the mainstream.Since I'm not afraid of losing peanut butter, or crunch I voted for something else....and found I was pretty much in the mainstream.Of course I don't do as much as I could to calm the fear of a life threatening/changing disease...which will serve as today's reminder to quit smoking.Thanks for sending the wake up call!

Maria! Nice to see your posts again!

best from harry

----------


## ioconnell

> [i]Originally posted by Jo
> *A worldwide shortage of Peanut Butter Cap'n Crunch Actually, my favorite would be regular Cap'n Crunch.  Even worse would be a shortage of caffeinated products.  If you take my coffee away from me, we won't have to worry about "Binny."  Just drop me from an airplane over Afganistan and I will hunt him down and beat him to death with my empty coffee mug.*


:bbg: :bbg:  Good one Jo

----------


## Judy Canty

While a world without Cap'n Crunch is difficult to imagine, life without good cigars and single malt scotch is just not life anymore.

----------


## EyeManFla

PSU may actually win a game this season........:D 


My greatest fear...that some day I'll wake up..realise the last 40 years was a dream and have to live it all over again......... :Eek:

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Harry,
I sit here puffing on my Savinelli even as I read your post concerning smoking!  ;)

Actually, Peanut Butter Cap'n Crunch is sort of a metaphor for losing the thing in life you most enjoy (e.g., Football, Scotch, Your Sports Car, perhaps your children, or even your favorite show on TV).  

The point being, there is little sense in fearing something that is outside of your control.  It doesn't matter whether I fear a nuclear holocaust or not... if it is going to happen, it will be because of forces beyond my control (now, if you are JF Kennedy in the early 60's, there may have been a point of fearing a nuclear strike- since you came close to causing one!  :Eek:  ).

Not to make a habit of quoting scriptures, but I believe it says in Matthew somewhere 



> Do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.


Seems to me that is good advice for everyone right now- whether you happen to believe those were the words of Christ _or_ you believe they were written by some first century wise guy!

Pete

----------


## EyeManFla

OH,no....Auntie Em, Auntie Em......JoePa did it........



Actually, my greatest fear is having lived my life and at the end, realising that I never made a difference!

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Yes, Penn State finally won a game!  Now, if the other Blue and White team in my life could figure out how to beat the pathetic Patriots!

I used to worry about "not making a difference" too.  However, very few people have the opportunity to make such a difference that people will remember them in 100 years anyway.  I mean, we all can't be Abraham Lincoln, William Shakespeare, or Socrates!

Now I satisfy myself with "making a difference with the people I meet today" (my employees, my family, sometimes even patients ;) ).  In particular, I suppose we make a difference with our children- however, even they tend to grow older and forget (I've been to too many nursing homes dispensing glasses to believe that children always remember their parents).

Sorry if this sounds glum, but the fact is- few of us do make a lasting difference in the world (to gain this perspective, stand alone on a vast beach some day and just comprehend the world's vastness and your own insignificance).  Not to say you can't have a blast affecting those around you as much as you can- I just don't worry about 100 years from now as much as I used to...

Pete

----------


## Joann Raytar

> _Originally posted by Pete Hanlin_ 
> *Now I satisfy myself with "making a difference with the people I meet today" (my employees, my family, sometimes even patients ;) ).  ...  - I just don't worry about 100 years from now as much as I used to*


See, that's the thing guys.  You can make a difference that will affect people 100 years from now; they just might not know who started it all.

Remember the movie Pay It Forward and think about it.  All it would take is to do something kind for one person and have it make a difference in that one person's life.  That person who's life may be changed by your action will go out and make a difference in another's life.  That is how one of your actions today will be remembered 100 years from now.

----------


## LaurieC

I fear Pete's new avatar!

----------


## EyeManFla

Actually, Pete, you are quite correct!

We can change the world one person at a time. If you can go through life and be a positive influence on at least one other person's life...than you did your job. :Cool:  


Oh and as far as the need to FEAR God, as far as I am concerned, any religion that wants you to FEAR God is about as worthless as one that approves killing your fellow man in God's name.

God has enough problems...so don't lay that kinda garbage on Him (or Her?).

We have nothing to fear but fear itself.....and the loss of fine cigars and a really good sour mash bourbon (Scotch:p )


Move the Ravens to Indy and the Coats back to Balmer and everything will be right with the world again!

----------


## ioconnell

What about fearing *FEAR*  itself ?

----------


## Joann Raytar

Fear can save your deriere but it can also breed paranoia that will paralyze you.  The press is keeping us in suspense, making sure we tune in everyday to check and see what is next.  We actually have less to fear right now than we did just over a month ago.

After 9-11 it is highly unlikely that anyone will try and hijack a plane.  The main reason terrorists are likely to be on a commercial plane right now is in an attempt to get themselves out of the country before we find them.  If the passengers and crew don't take out any potential assailants, the military will.

Last night, a news magazine on TV featured an interview with Liza Minelli.  She put up a brave front singing at the ballpark but all that has changed since the Anthrax scare.  She was asked to sing at one of the benefit concerts this past weekend and refused the invite.  Apparently, she said why she should risk her life for a "bleeping" concert.  I had to laugh.  So far only a few politicians and the press are being targeted and a few unfortunate postal workers have accidentally become infected.  Here is a woman that smoked, drank, took drugs and tried to kill herself a couple of times and she is afraid of Anthrax?  If all of those other things didn't kill her, I don't think she has to worry about Anthrax.  I am more afraid of being mowed down by an idiot on I-95 or I-84 than I am of Anthrax but I still get on the interstate everyday.  The fireman and policeman in NYC and the Pentagon didn't know whether or not another plane was going to strike but they ran into the buildings anyway but Minelli couldn't show up at a benefit concert for them?  Shame on her.

This is the negative form of fear.  A case of just being afraid without any real cause.  Minelli has let herself become a victim of the terrorists because she is letting them terrorize her life.  There is nothing wrong with being cautious but you can't let it get to the extent where you give up living or they have won.  I'll be damned if I am going to let them win.

----------


## LaurieC

> _Originally posted by Jo_ 
> *Here is a woman that smoked, drank, took drugs and tried to kill herself a couple of times and she is afraid of Anthrax?  If all of those other things didn't kill her, I don't think she has to worry about Anthrax.  I am more afraid of being mowed down by an idiot on I-95 or I-84 than I am of Anthrax but I still get on the interstate everyday. *


I am so sick of the self grandiosement of the Hollywood set I could scream! 
"OOPS, better cancel the Emmy's because we're so important how would the world live without us?" Oh, Please! Binny, be my guest and while you're at it you can have everyone starting with Barbra Streisand who thought she understood better than all other Americans who to vote for. Take her and her buddies who said they would leave the country if Bush won the election. They haven't left yet. Perhaps they haven't found suitable accomodations. Surely you have a few nice bombed out condos in Kabul and they can entertain your troops?

Like Jo, the thing that I really fear most is people reacting with paranoia and the media spurring it on. We are going to self trash our economy and way of life if we're not careful. I drink wine, almost daily, smoke, eat red meat and egad! drive in and out of the streets of Manhatten and on the LA Freeways! Too busy indulging all these bad habits for anthrax!

----------


## Maria

I imagine the imminent departure of Barbra is what swung it for Bush in the first place :)

----------


## Darris Chambless

Hello Everyone,

I love where this thread has gone :) Yes, if BS (Barbara Striesand) "threatening" to leave the country swung it for George W. Bush I would be overwhelmed with joy.

I agree that these people have put themselves on such a pedastal that they feel as though they are all national treasures. I have news for them; the only reason any of them have ever had hit movies is because of the supporting casts in the films they were in . 

Liza Manelli??? I thought she was dead already. BS??? Did anyone actually see Yentel or any of her other movies besides "What's Up Doc." "For Pete's sake" or "The Owl and the Pussycat"??? I watched the afore mentioned only because BS proved that a woman with a big nose could wear tight close and short skirts well. As to what she knows about politics...Maybe she spent some "Quality time" with Bill Clinton ;) BS, Liza and the rest of that bunch are all whining maggots.

Anyway...I think everyone should fear Me. Why? Because I said so that's why! I'm a little ticked off that Pete didn't include that one in the voting line up :) What do I fear? Not a whole heck of a lot. I've been thinking about what it is I might be afraid of and just can't think of anything. If anyone has any suggestions let me know and I'll try them out and see. Well, maybe a fear of bungie jumping or parachuting but I'm not sure. I can't see jumping out of a perfectly good plane or off of a bridge with ropes to hold my feet that just seems silly to me :) I don't think I'm afraid of it but I wouldn't want to do either. Unless I was really drunk and needed to vomit :)

Take care,

Darris C.

----------


## LaurieC

* The date of the first attack: 9/11:  9+1+1 =11
* Sept. 11th is the 254th day of the year: 2+5+4=11
* After Sept.11 there are 111 days left to the end of the year
* 119 is the area code to Iran/Iraq: 1+1+9 = 11
* Twin Towers standing side by side, looked like the number 11
* The first plane to hit the towers was Flight 11

There's more.............................

* State of New York - the 11 State added to the Union
* New York City: 11 letters
* Afghanistan: 11 letters
* The Pentagon: 11 letters
* Ramsi Yousef (convicted of orchestrating the attack on the         WTC  in 1993) : 11 letters
* Flight 11:  92 on board 9+2=11
* Flight 77: 65 on board 6+5=11

Oh my God! How worried should I be???? There are 11 letters in Chreitzberg!!!!! There are 11 letters in Optical Diva!!!!!!! I'm going into hiding NOW! See you in a few weeks. 
Wait a sec.....just realized: "YOU CAN'T HIDE" also has 11 letters!

 :cry:  
What am I gonna do?:hammer:  Help me!!!! The terrorists are after me! Me! I can't believe it!
Oh cr*p, there must be some place on Planet Earth I could hide, but no.............
Planet Earth has 11 letters, too!
Maybe the teachings of Nostradamus can help me.
But I don't dare trust him...... Nostradamus: 11 letters!

I know, the Red Cross can help. No they can't.......11 letters in "The Red Cross", can't trust them!

I would follow Darris' advice and rely on self-defense, but SELF DEFENSE has 11 letters in it, too!

Can someone help me? Anyone? If so, send me email. No don't!!!
"Send me email" has 11 letters......Will this never end?
I'm going insane! "GOING INSANE" ! Eleven letters!:drop: 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I guess I'll die alone, even though "I'LL DIE ALONE" has 11 letters.

Oh my God, I just realized America is doomed!!!!! 

Our Independence Day is July 4....7/4:::7+4=11!!!!!!!!!!

L. Huntington Chreitzberg .............Oh my god!  2X11!!!!!!!!!


P.S.  "It's B******t" has 11 letters too!;) :Mad:

----------


## Joann Raytar

Laurie (dramatic pause), have you been listening to the voices that only you can hear again?  ;)

----------


## Darris Chambless

Yes Laurie,

There is a Santa Claus. Why? Because "DARRIS' SELF DEFENSE" has 17 letters in it PLUS an apostrophy, so you see, it's the safest bet ;) Don't worry about finding a place to hide either. You can hide behind me. I'll protect you :)

There. Now all the problems are solved and all will be well with the world.

Love always,

Darris C.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Maybe if we sent Barbra (or is it Barbara?) over to Afghanistan...  Seems to me we'd be solving two problems at once!

Next to a shortage of Cap'n Crunch, I have to admit I fear a life changing disease the most (like Altzheimer's).

Pete

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> _Originally posted by Jo_ 
> *See, that's the thing guys.  You can make a difference that will affect people 100 years from now; they just might not know who started it all.*


I think there is another saying that I hold dear.  

"A hundred years from now it will not matter how much money you had or how much prestige, what really matters if the difference you made in the life of a child (but then again aren't we all childre of God?)"


~Cindy

----------


## Joann Raytar

Why some folks fear us ...

*FIRST:*


*NOW:**NASA: 2001 Mars Odyssey*

*Let's see Al Qaida do this!*

----------


## Suzy W

Well, I was going to answer the orginal post, BUT
Laurie   getting a little worried about ya there.   Take a few big deep breaths and talk to us  ...  we are here for you. (And, I just counted, my name does not have 11 letters in it)
Let it all out girl we are listening  :D 


On a more serious note, my greatest fear is having to deal with one on my parents leaving this earth.  I know that wasn't on the list, a close second would be loosing cap'n crunch, with the berries of course! 

Suzy

----------


## LaurieC

I'm feeling much better since Darris, that big hunk of man candy, said I could hide behind him.

And on a serious note, am I really the only one who thinks a world wide shortage of petrolium products which would include:
syringes and other plastic products used in medical until we could return to the old glass ones
the gas that runs the equipment we plant and harvest our food, milk our cows with,
create a heck of a lot of our electric with, transport goods with, etc, etc
minor point, make a lot of of optical products with.....

I'm not trying to be a smart alec, but, do we realize how many things besides gas are petrolium products and how reliant we've become on all of them and if there was a sudden worldwide shortage, given that I think we're the most reliant in all the world based on current lifestyles, just how crippled would we be at least in the short term?

----------


## Pete Hanlin

> Do we realize how many things besides gas 
> are petrolium products and how reliant we've become on all of them and if there was a sudden worldwide shortage, given that I think we're the most reliant in all the world based on current lifestyles, just how crippled would we be at least in the short term?


Oh, it wouldn't be so bad...  We could all just drive to the (oops, no gas, oil, _or_ tires).  Well, you could stay home and play Nintendo (oops, no plastic)...

Hmmm, come to think of it- you are correct!  Furthermore, if we truly understood the rate of population growth in the world today (and the exponential increase in power consumption), we'd all be scared senseless!  Think about it, one of these days the rest of the world is going to figure out that the 6% of the world's population who are Americans consume over 25% of the world's power resources...  

Until the big power revolt, however, I'll continue to drive my grossly inefficient SUV and run my heat pump as hot and cold as I please!  The sad fact is, the "greenies" are correct in a sense... someday we _will_ run out of resources.  Sadder still, the "solutions" they offer are so inefficient they are untenable (the problem is spatial- you'd have to cover the state of Texas in windmills to generate enough wind electric power for the city of Dallas/Ft. Worth).

Pete the Petroleum Pig

----------


## chip anderson

_Fear only God.  If you do all other things are insignificant._

----------


## OPTIDONN

i am scared to death of spiders and all bugs!!! I HATE THEM !!! :Eek:

----------


## ziggy

I'm far more afraid of some piece of **** grabbing one of my kids.:angry: One day the folks in the state houses will relize that you can't reabilitate these people and will start putting them down like rabid dogs!:bbg:

----------


## Spexvet

Before ATM cards, I was afraid I'd get through the check out in a grocery store and not have enough money with me. And I fear that there are "bats in the cave".

----------


## hcjilson

I had a fear of posting on Optiboard. I found this site in 1995 and watched it almost daily. I even corresponded with Steve a couple of times by email, yet even after a couple of years I was aftraid to put anything into a post. A friend of mine walked into the office one Friday afternoon and told me he wanted to sell his Vertometer. I immediately thought of Optical Help Wanted, which is what we were called in those days, and made my first post in the marketplace, trying to sell it.
I went back to check it on Monday morning and I had 7 replies! You could have knocked me over with a feather.The lensometer was sold later that day to the second responder who was from Canada.I would say we were more trusting in those days, but it all worked out to the good. (another story for a winter afternoon) That was the day I became hooked on this site, and now you can't shut me up! :bbg:

----------


## rinselberg

I remember reading a surprising statistic that was attributed to some of the experts at NASA. They calculated that for a person who takes airline flights occasionally (but not all the time), the odds that they would die in an airline accident are actually lower than the odds that they would die because of a natural catastrophe caused by a large meteor or a comet crashing into the earth.

There is already some forward thinking about what could be done to avert a large or even global catastrophe if astronomers should detect a large asteroid headed directly towards the earth. There could well be enough advance warning for something to be done about it by technical means, such as applying a force to move it out of earth's way. Comets -- I don't know about that. I think they are considered even more of a threat because their orbits are not as predictable as asteroids, and one could appear "out of the blue" with not much warning.

I'm fascinated by the ultimate existential question: How (long) can humanity endure?

Other things to worry about**: Global warming, the next Ice Age, a volcano big enough to bury all of North America in ash.

And that's only in the near future. Looking further ahead, eventually the sun will blow up. By then perhaps, if humanity has continued to evolve, they could move the earth to a new and safe orbit around a gigantically expanded sun. And then looking even farther ahead, what if the universe keeps expanding, as it appears to be doing? Will there eventually be a BIG RIP that tears all matter apart at the atomic level --? Kind of the opposite of the "Big Bang" that is said to have started it all.

Ba-duh, ba-duh, dat's all folks!

----------

